# Kurzarbeit = jede Menge Zeit :)



## uphillking (4. März 2009)

Servus allerseits,

aus der Wirtschaftskrise das Beste machen: durch Kurzarbeit bei meinem Arbeitgeber habe ich die nächsten Monate jede Menge Freizeit. Zeit zum Touren also. Ich plane mehrere Kurztripps von etwa jeweils 3-5 Tagen in D und Rest Europa.  Das ganze werde ich dann spontan je nach Wetterlage entscheiden. Fahre dort wo gerade schönes Wetter herrscht 

Da ich was größere Touren angeht noch nicht so die Erfahrung habe (bin eigentlich nur auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs) hätte ich gern ein paar Tipps von euch die meinen untenstehenden Anforderungen entsprechen. Schön wäre es wenn ihr mir gleichzeitig noch eure Empfehlung für die Unterkunft geben könntet 

also:

- erreichbar mit eigenem PKW in max. 8 h (von Süddeutschland aus)
- leichtes Gelände ohne größeren fahrtechnischen Anspruch (also max. S2-S3)
- Tourdaten für GPS-Gerät gratis im www. zum downloaden verfügbar
- NICHT unbedingt da wo alle hingehen (z.B. Gardasee etc.)

Ich würde mich über konkrete Vorschläge von euch freuen. Danke schon mal


----------



## erny... (4. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe derzeit im März auch Kurzarbeit und hab mir das deshalb auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, dass ich irgendwo zum Biken hinfahre. Mir wurde aber gesagt, dass man Deutschland nicht verlassen sollte während der Kurzarbeit. Sollte man Deutschland doch verlassen und im Ausland einen Unfall haben, dann kanns richtig böse enden und ziemlichen Ärger geben. Da ich aber schon so heiß aufs Biken bin und mich auch schon darauf eingestellt habe, habe ich mir in der ersten Aprilwoche Urlaub genommen und fahr mit Ulpbike eine Woche lang in die Toskana zum Biken.
mfg erny...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (4. März 2009)

erny... schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe derzeit im März auch Kurzarbeit ... dass man Deutschland nicht verlassen sollte während der Kurzarbeit...
> mfg erny...



Halt ich für Unsinn, sorry. 
Wo bitte steht das?
Fakt ist jedoch dass der Arbeitgeber die Kurzarbeit natürlich wieder, von heut auf morgen, "zurücknehmen" kann. 
Aber er kann mir sicher nicht vorschreiben wo ich mich während der Kurzarbeit aufhalte.
Ich muss nur rechtzeitig wieder am Arbeitsplatz sein. 
Notfalls muss halt der Bike-Tripp abgesagt/vorzeitig beendet werden. 
Wenns dich vom Radl hagelt und du bist damit arbeitsunfähig ist es shitegal ob das daheim oder in Timbuktu passiert.


----------



## J.Hahn (4. März 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Halt ich für Unsinn, sorry.
> Wo bitte steht das?
> ...



Du bist beim Arbeitsamt... hach nein... "Bundesagentur für Arbeit" als Kurzarbeiter gemeldet. Ein Kurzarbeiter hat u.a. eine "Meldepflicht" beim Arbeitsamt:

"4.3 Meldepflicht
Die Agentur für Arbeit kann einen Bezieher von Kug auffordern, sich an Tagen des Arbeitsausfalls persönlich bei der Agentur für Arbeit zu melden.
Kommen Sie einer solchen Aufforderung bitte pünktlich nach. Versäumen Sie die Meldung ohne wichtigen Grund, führt dies zum Ruhen des Anspruchs auf Kug für 1 Woche"
(Kug: Kurzarbeitergeld)

Bitte informiert euch, solche Dinge sind nicht auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen und überhaupt nicht lustig. Im Grunde wird ein Kurzarbeiter als Arbeitsloser im Arbeitsamt geführt, und dieses ist u.a. damit beschäftigt, eine neue Stelle für diesen Kurzarbeiter zu finden und/oder Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen zu organisieren (wenn mit dem Arbeitgeber nicht Sondervereinbarungen getroffen worden sind).

Mehr Info dazu hier: http://www.arbeitsagentur.de/nn_27908/zentraler-Content/A06-Schaffung/A062-Beschaeftigungsverhaeltnisse/Allgemein/Kurzarbeitergeld.html
z.B. die beiden Merkblätter am rechten Rand.

Ja, ich selber bin wahrscheinlich von Kurzarbeit ab April oder evtl. sogar rückwirkend ab März betroffen.

Nochmal: Als Kurzarbeiter bist du als Arbeitsloser bei der Bundesagentur für Arbeit gemeldet!

Bye.


----------



## uphillking (4. März 2009)

Schöne Scheizze das.

Und nu?

Alles nur Theorie diese Paragraphen?
Ist das JEMALS vorgekommen?

Trotzdem wird man vermutlich immer eine "Vorlaufzeit" von mindestens einem Tag haben.
Das sollte reichen um rechtzeitig wieder zu Hause/am Arbeitsplatz/Arbeitsagentur zu sein.
Ich bin ja nicht auf den Fidschi-Inseln 


So, und jetzt kommt mein Konter  :
kein Mensch oder Institution kann mich doch dazu zwingen 24h am Tag telefonisch ereichbar zu sein. 
Und was ist wenn ich überhaupt kein Telefon oder einen Email-Account besitze? Wäre ja theoretisch denkbar.
Wenn ich dann per Post/Brief benachrichtigt werde so ist die Nachricht schon mal ein, zwei Tage zu mir unterwegs.

Fazit: ich seh das Ganze relativ entspannt. Diese Regelungen werden mich nicht davon abhalten für ein paar Tage weg zu fahren. 
Ich bin ja nicht aus der Welt.


----------



## J.Hahn (4. März 2009)

Es geht halt darum, daß du als Arbeitnehmer gewisse Pflichten hast. Und wenn der Staat dir das Geld gibt, daß eigentlich der Arbeitgeber dir bezahlen soll, dann redet der da natürlich mit. Das Ganze ist zivilisationsspezifisch durch Gesetze, Erlasse und Gerichtsurteile beliebig kompliziert...

Ich würde es halt so machen: Bei meinem Arbeitgeber abklären, was er da mit dem Arbeitsamt ausgehandelt hat (habe ich schon getan: Bei uns hier gibt es keine Meldepflicht und eine Vermittlung in eine andere Arbeitsstelle findet auch nicht statt, allerdings kann eine Weiterbildung stattfinden, die besucht werden muß).

Falls der Arbeitgeber keine solche Regelung mit dem Arbeitsamt hat, dann würde ich halt im Arbeitsamt nachfragen, ob die denn was dagegen hätten, wennst mal für ein paar Tage nicht erreichbar bist. Höflich fragen kostet nichts und bei einem netten Gespräch haben die Leute sicher ein offenes Ohr für deine Anliegen.

Und wegen Erreichbarkeit: Sie sollte halt schon so sein wie in deiner jetzigen Arbeitsstelle, würde ich jetzt mal davon ausgehen.

Bye.


----------



## DrecksBecks (4. März 2009)

kann ja wohl nicht sein - Urlaub auf Kosten der Steuerzahler!


----------



## J.Hahn (5. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> kann ja wohl nicht sein - Urlaub auf Kosten der Steuerzahler!



Nicht wirklich... Kurzarbeiter bekommt weniger Geld. Fahrt, Hotel usw. muß er ja selber zahlen, von daher eher eine Ankurbelung der Wirtschaft. Gesundheitssystem wird entlastet, da das ja ein Fitness-Urlaub ist und kein faules Rumsitzen vor der Glotze  

Ist halt nur der Versuch, die Zeit sinnvoll zu nutzen, wenn das Arbeitsamt schon nicht mit was Vernünftigem rüberkommt.

Angeschissen sind wir alle...

Bye.


----------



## uphillking (5. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> kann ja wohl nicht sein - Urlaub auf Kosten der Steuerzahler!



Schwachsinn! Denk lieber nach bevor du so nen Scheizz hier schreibst! Hirni !

Muss man etwa 24h am Tag mit dem Telefon in der Hand, in Arbeitsklamotten und gepackter Lunchbox startbereit neben der Haustür stehen?


Ich wollte hier eigentlich nicht über arbeitsrechtliche Details dikutieren sondern Tourenvorschläge erhalten. Muss dann wohl nen anderen Thread aufmachen...

Nochmal für alle doofen zum nachlesen: ich bin jederzeit telefonisch erreichbar und kann innerhalb 8h vorstellig werden! Ich fahre nicht nach Honolulu!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2009)

Ist schön, dass Du telefonisch erreichbar bist 
Allerdings rufen die bei Dir nicht an und schon gar nicht auf dem Handy.
Die schicken einen Brief, evtl sogar Einschreiben, und auf den muß innerhalb der Frist reagiert werden. Wenn Du also jemanden hast, der sich Deiner Post annimmt, reicht es eigentlich den Urlaub auf dessen Nachricht hin kurzfristig abzubrechen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (5. März 2009)

Willkommen im Club, bei uns die Lage ähnlich, und im blad nahenden Frühjahr hab ich Zeit ohne Ende um mich auf meine geplanetn Marathons vorzubereiten. Ein fader Beigeschmack ist trotzdem da, denn die Arbeitsplätze stehen auf dem Spiel und ich würde lieber abreiten gehen und richtig viel zu tun haben!

Trotz allem, viel Spass beim Biken in Eurer zusätzlichen Freizeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (5. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> kann ja wohl nicht sein - Urlaub auf Kosten der Steuerzahler!



Knapp vorbei ist auch daneben: Das Kurzarbeitergeld ist sinngemäß Arbeitslosengeld I und wird daher von der Arbeitslosenversicherung bezahlt. Und für diese Versicherung bezahlt jeder Arbeitnehmer seinen Versicherungsbeitrag. Hat also nichts mit Steuern zu tun.

Ich bin schon seit Januar in Kurzarbeit, aber hier wird das über das Gleitzeitkonto abgewickelt, d.h. die Soll-Tagesarbeitszeit ist einfach kürzer. Durch die Gleitzeit kann man durchaus Überstunden aufbauen und einen ganzen Gleitzeittag zum Abbau nehmen, ohne obige "Probleme" mit der Arbeitsagentur heraufzubeschwören.

Gerade im Januar fand ich die Kurzarbeit trotz des geringeren Verdienstes als durchaus angenehm: man kam auch in der Woche mal bei Tageslicht aufs Rad. Jetzt wo die Tage länger werden, werde ich wohl auch eher mal einen "Gleittag" nehmen und  solange die Situation nicht schlimmer wird kann ich damit sehr gut leben.


----------



## freiraus (5. März 2009)

konkreter Vorschlag (ganz unpolitisch):
http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/
Das Soca-Tal in Slowenien:
- erreichbar mit eigenem PKW in 4 h (von München aus)
- leichtes Gelände ohne größeren fahrtechnischen Anspruch (also max. S2-S3) -> es geht auch schwieriger wenn man möchte
- Tourdaten für GPS-Gerät gratis im www. zum downloaden verfügbar - jawoll, aber ohne Beschreibung, dafür müsstest Du unseren Tourenführer erwerben, aber dann hast du auch was zu lesen im Urlaub (und schauen - viele Fotos) 
- NICHT unbedingt da wo alle hingehen (z.B. Gardasee etc.) - auch jawoll

Mehr Infos auch in diesem Beitrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322432

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. März 2009)

Ganz Südtirol ist voll von tollen Tourenmöglichkeiten. Alleine in der Bike gibt es schon zig Vorschläge zum Downloaden.


----------



## J.Hahn (5. März 2009)

Oiso nachad, mein Vorschlag zwecks sinnvoller Verwendung der arbeitsfreien Tage:

http://www.sankt-englmar.de/bayerischer-wald-sommer-urlaub-erholung/bayerischer-wald-mountainbike/index.html

In der Nähe liegen dann auch noch der Bikepark Geißkopf:
http://www.bikepark.net/

Oder auch am Arber rumradeln:
http://www.arber.de/sommer/fahrrad.html

Wegen GPX-Tracks halt bei den einschlägigen Seiten schauen, z.B.:
http://www.arber.de/sommer/fahrrad.html

Viel Spaß!

P.S.: Dieses scheiß Kuzarbeitsthema hat halt leider arbeitsrechtliche Konsequenzen, deshalb da oben mein deutlicher Hinweis... man ist zwar während der Kurzarbeit vor betriebsbedingten Kündigungen geschützt, aber bei einer Verletzung von irgendwelchen arbeitsrechtlich relevanten Vorgaben wäre der Kündigungsgrund ja eben nicht mehr "betriebsbedingt".


----------



## hashdveo (5. März 2009)

freiraus schrieb:


> konkreter Vorschlag (ganz unpolitisch):
> http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/
> Das Soca-Tal in Slowenien:
> - erreichbar mit eigenem PKW in 4 h (von München aus)
> ...




 zum thema hab vor 2 monaten eine 40 vinette für halbes Jahr Slovenien bezahlt-   abzocke also, erst sich informieren lassen, ob alle strassen vinettenpflichtig sind


----------



## freiraus (5. März 2009)

nix da,

das Soca-Tal ist ohne Maut zu erreichen: AB bis Villach, dann Richtung Udine (Italia), dann hinter der Grenze bei Tarvisio raus (mautfrei) und über den Predil-Paß nach Bovec. Ist übrigens auch die schnellste Route.
Im übrigen sind angeblich für diesen Sommer Kurzzeitvignetten in Planung. Und billiges Benzin, Essen etc. gibt`s quasi als Ausgleich. Und schöne, mautfreie Trails natürlich.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2009)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ....und ich würde lieber abreiten gehen und richtig viel zu tun haben!



 Was reitest du denn auf Arbeit?

Es hängt schon vom jeweiligen Job ab, ob man das riskieren kann. Manche Arbeitgeber möchten einen trotz Kurzarbeit in Reichweite wissen - der Kunde könnte ja was wollen. Und dann reichen die 8 h nicht, das heisst dann spätestens am Nachmittag. 
Hab ich schon durch.  
Aber jetzt bin ich seit einer Weile outgesourced.....


----------



## cube ltd 1 (5. März 2009)

Hi, möchte Euer Kurzarbeitsthema jetzt nicht weiter vertiefen, 
profitiere derzeit allerdings auch davon 

So, das Slowenien Gebiet sieht super aus. Geht das Ende März schon?
Habt Ihr eine Alternative sonst so für März? Ligurien ist bei dem vielen Schnee
dieses jahr wohl auch nix, oder? 
Wie sieht es über Ostern aus? Da habe ich auch eine Woche frei  
Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Gruß cube


----------



## freiraus (5. März 2009)

Momentan hat es Rekordschneehöhen im Soca-Tal (immer noch/wieder 8,40 m Schnee auf dem Kanin - 90 cm Neuschnee http://boveckanin.si/index.php?lang=en), den meisten Schnee wohl aber erst ab 1000 m. Daher könnte es Ende März in höheren Lagen noch Schnee haben, allerdings gehen die meisten Touren bis max. 1300 m (Starthöhen zwischen ca. 200 und 400 m), v.a. im südlicheren Teil bei Kobarid/Tolmin.
Werde mir das Ganze mal evtl. in der nächsten Zeit aus der Nähe anschauen und berichten.

Grüße


----------



## uphillking (5. März 2009)

Danke erst mal für die reichlichen Touren-Vorschläge 

Ich möchte mich jedoch auf Touren in D, CH, Ö, und Südtirol beschränken.

Aber macht bitte so weiter!


----------



## pustrerguide.it (5. März 2009)

Hallo,
was hälst Du vom Osten Südtirols, dem Pustertal.
Unsere Bikesaison beginnt am 16.05.09. Schau Dir mal unsere beiden Hompages an, vielleicht ist das was für Dich. Nebenbei bist Du in 3.5-4 Stunden zuhause.

Manni

http://www.pustrerguide.it
http://www.hotel-innerhofer.com


----------



## ThorstenVL (6. März 2009)

Auch ein Geheimtip, das Val Lumnezia in Graubünden.
Siehe auch meine geplante Tour unter www.team-vallumnezia.de  , es sind noch Plätze frei.
Die Gegend hat alles, was du suchst, melde dich ruhig mal.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## bikesiggi (6. März 2009)

Für Kurztripps bietet sich auch der Schwarzwald rund um Freiburg, Kirchzarten an. Klasse Trails (Roßkopf, Schauinsland etc.) und schnell erreichbar.
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/content/view/full/63
Arbeitsamt kannste vergessen, die haben genug mit denen zu tun, die gar keinen Job haben.
Gruss
Siggi


----------



## DrecksBecks (7. März 2009)

Spart eurer Geld für das Leben nach der Kurzarbeit - da habt ihr alle Zeit der Welt!
Oder glaubt hier ernsthaft jemand dass sich die Lage bessert!


----------



## uphillking (7. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Spart eurer Geld für das Leben nach der Kurzarbeit - da habt ihr alle Zeit der Welt!
> Oder glaubt hier ernsthaft jemand dass sich die Lage bessert!




Geld hab ich genug. 
Soviel Freizeit jedoch in meinen bisherigen 31 Arbeitsjahren noch nie und vielleicht auch niemals wieder.
Noch bin ich gesund und fit und niemand kann mir vorhersagen wie lange dies so bleibt. Deshalb möchte ich diese Zeit maximal nutzen.
Wenn ich wüsste dass mein Job sicher ist könnt' es von mir aus noch viele monatelang so weitergehen. So "bölde" sich das auch anhört


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2009)

Solange in den Bergen noch Schnee liegt empfehle ich dir erstmal die deutschen Mittelgebirge bis unter ca. 600hm. 
Gibts ja genug Freds zu. Ich empfehle Harz, Zittauer zB...da ist der Schnee jetzt weg.
Aber bei dir ist ja eher die Pfalz, Vogesen, Schwarzwald usw. in der Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Solange in den Bergen noch Schnee liegt empfehle ich dir erstmal die deutschen Mittelgebirge bis unter ca. 600hm.
> Gibts ja genug Freds zu. Ich empfehle Harz, Zittauer zB...da ist der Schnee jetzt weg.
> Aber bei dir ist ja eher die Pfalz, Vogesen, Schwarzwald usw. in der Nähe.



Naja, Schnee weg heißt leider noch nicht befahrbar. Hier ist in letzter Zeit soviel Dünnes von oben gekommen, das die meisten Wege ordentlich vermatscht sind...

Ansonsten könnte ich auch ein wenig Tagesfreizeit gebrauchen. Muß ja nicht gleich Kurzarbeit Null sein...


----------



## erny... (8. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Spart eurer Geld für das Leben nach der Kurzarbeit - da habt ihr alle Zeit der Welt!
> Oder glaubt hier ernsthaft jemand dass sich die Lage bessert!



Das sollte doch jedem seine Entscheidung sein, ob er sich das leisten kann, oder nicht. Na klar, sollte man auch die negativen Seiten einer Kurzarbeit sehen, aber wieso sollte man die Zeit nicht sinnvoll nutzen. Ich hab auch Kurzarbeit und mir geht ein bisschen Geld ab, aber ich fahr trotzdem eine Woche in die Toskana zum Biken. Muss jeder wissen, was er sich leisten kann und was nicht.

Derri
erny...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (8. März 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> 
> aus der Wirtschaftskrise das Beste machen: durch Kurzarbeit bei meinem Arbeitgeber habe ich die nächsten Monate jede Menge Freizeit. Zeit zum Touren also. Ich plane mehrere Kurztripps von etwa jeweils 3-5 Tagen in D und Rest Europa.  Das ganze werde ich dann spontan je nach Wetterlage entscheiden. Fahre dort wo gerade schönes Wetter herrscht
> 
> ...




ALSO JUNGENS ERSTMAL VORSICHT !!

das hatte ich mir auch so vorgestellt.
aber du kannst bei Kurzarbeit nicht so einfach urlaub machen, da es sein kann das das Arbeitsamt dich überprüft.
einzig wenn der urlaub lange vorher schon geplant war. ( z.B Sommerurlaub etc. )hinzu kommt noch das die Kurzarbeit NICHT von urlaub eingerahmt sein darf. ( z.b mi-do urlaub fr. kurz mo. kurz Die urlaub GEHT NET )


----------



## spessartwild (8. März 2009)

Hi Uphillking,

tja, das leidige Thema Kurzarbeit wird mich in Zukunft sicher
auch beschäftigen...ich muß allerdings auch
kurzfristig gut erreichbar sein, deshalb ab mit dem Flieger
nach Malle... (wenn Du vormittags fliegst, schaffst du es sogar
noch rechtzeitig , bei der Spätschicht zu sein !!!)
In Deutschland würde sich gut der Vogesenweg bzw. der
Rheinsteig anbieten... ich nehme an, den Vogesenweg wirst du
selbst gut kennen...

Gruß Spessartwild


----------



## uphillking (8. März 2009)

@RacingRalfi.

Hab das zwar bestimmt schon zigmal hier geschrieben, aber dann halt nochmal speziell für dich: ich bin jederzeit erreichbar und wäre spätestens am darauffolgenden Tag wieder "vor Ort"/Arbeitgeber/Arbeitsagentur.

Seid doch bitte nicht so kleinkariert/paragraphenreiterisch. Was wäre wenn ich z.B. meine Verwandschaft im 700km entferntem Hamburg besuchen möchte, oder die kranke Oma in Rostock? Darf ich das auch nicht? Muss ich wochenlang 24h am Tag zuhause hocken?
Ich hab doch ausdrücklich geschrieben: "...mit eigenem PKW,...max8h..."
Also bitte bleibt realistisch!!

PS: Urlaub in der Karibik geht natürlich nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> @RacingRalfi.
> 
> Hab das zwar bestimmt schon zigmal hier geschrieben, aber dann halt nochmal speziell für dich: ich bin jederzeit erreichbar und wäre spätestens am darauffolgenden Tag wieder "vor Ort"/Arbeitgeber/Arbeitsagentur.
> 
> ...



Wie du hast schon 31 Jahre gearbeitet und ne kranke Oma in Rostock? Wie geht das denn? Ist die Oma über hundert?


----------



## uphillking (8. März 2009)

War doch nur'n Beispiel ...

...wär aber trotzdem alters-theoretisch möglich. Arbeite schließlich seit ich 15 bin.


Noch'n paar Tourenvorschläge vielleicht? Allgäu? Vogesen? Bayrischer Wald?


----------



## J.Hahn (8. März 2009)

Ja wie... soviele KUG-Tage?

Na dann Bayern und Bayerischer Wald:

http://bayernbike.de/landkreise/freyung/freyung.shtml

http://www.schindlatz.de/

http://www.landkreis-cham.de/struktur/163/projekte/mountainbike.htm

http://www.zwiesel-tourismus.de/bergradeln.htm

http://www.tourfinder.net/de/mtb/tour/browse/region/217/index.html

Und wenn das nicht reicht, dann schau hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/gesamtes-tourenarchiv/mountainbike.html?search_country=Deutschland&search_federal=Bayern

Servus.


----------



## ghostbike (9. März 2009)

Hi Uphillking,

schau doch mal unter http://www.mtb-urach.de/

Gruß

ghostbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leitwolf (9. März 2009)

uphillking,
bei so viel Zeit, wirst auch Zeit zum (selbständigen) planen haben?
Oder soll'n wir dich noch im Schlepptau durch die tollsten Trails ziehen?


----------



## uphillking (9. März 2009)

Danke nochmal allerseits für die vielen Tipps 
Ihr seid klasse!

Ich habe bereits diverse GPS-Touren aus dem Netz heruntergeladen und mir heute ein Garmin Edge 205 bestellt. Sollte diese Woche noch eintreffen.

Dann kanns ja bald los gehn


----------



## christi0012 (9. März 2009)

Hi Uphiking,

laß dich nicht abhalten.
Hier ein Link zu einer miener Touren rund um Regensburg.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.2414.html
Auf www.GPS-Touren.info findest Du noch mehr.
In den Alpen geht über 600hm noch nichts - viel zu viel Schnee.

Viel Spass
Christian


----------



## Deleted 77527 (9. März 2009)

Hätte auch noch einen --> http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/
Die haben dort so gut ausgeschildert, daß Du auch ohne GPS losziehen kannst.


> Soviel Freizeit jedoch in meinen bisherigen 31 Arbeitsjahren noch nie und vielleicht auch niemals wieder.


Habe übrigens auch schon kurzgearbeitet: war, glaube ich, 1974. Allerdings noch kein MTB, sonst hätte ich es evtl. gemacht, wie Du es planst


----------

